# Verschickt Amazon schon WotLK?



## Terlox (12. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich musste gestern noch etwas an meinen Zahlungoption ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob es auch rechtzeitig verschickt wird.
Momentan steht zwar das es gerade zum Versand vorbereitet wird (und kann auch nicht mehr Stornieren) wollt aber mal sicher gehenj ob es bei anderen auch noch so ist, oder Ihr schon eine Mail bekommen habt das es schon losgeschickt wurde.
Bei mir steht übrigens Versand am 12  November, Lieferung am 13 November, ist das so korrekt?


----------



## Magazad (12. November 2008)

Hab heute nacht ne email bekommen das meine sendung seit 2 uhr nachts unterwegs ist.


----------



## Galain (12. November 2008)

Wenn Du es bestellt hast, dann isses auch schon bezahlt (Vorkasse, Einzug, Kreditkarte etc.)... Oder gibt Amazon Ware auf Rechnung raus?


----------



## Bryon (12. November 2008)

Galain schrieb:


> Wenn Du es bestellt hast, dann isses auch schon bezahlt... Oder gibt Amazon Ware auf Rechnung raus?



Ja, machen sie (nach Bonitätsprüfung allerdings).

Wenn man nicht explizit Vorkasse auswählt wird beispielsweise bei Lastschriftzahlung auch erst an dem Tag abgebucht, an dem die Ware mutmaßlich ankommt.



Terlox schrieb:


> Bei mir steht übrigens Versand am 12  November, Lieferung am 13 November, ist das so korrekt?



Versand = Es wird bei Amazon abgeschickt
Lieferung = Es wird wahrscheinlich (wenn die Post mitspielt) an diesem Tag geliefert.

Ich kann mich nicht darin erinnern dass Ware von Amazon jemals länger als einen Tag gebraucht hätte. YMMV.

Im Zweifelsfall kommt es eben am Freitag, who cares? Die Server werden morgen ohnehin nicht spielbar sein.

Edit: Ich habe mein WotLK gestern abend bei Amazon bestellt und laut Versandstatus hat es heute morgen um 3:19 das Versandzentrum verlassen. Einfach mal bei Amazon auf "Mein Konto" gehen und dort die Option "Offene und kürzlich versandte Bestellungen" anwählen. Möglicherweise wurde es bereits verschickt, die brauchen immer länger mit der eMail-Benachrichtigung.


----------



## Xyliandra (12. November 2008)

Lieferung Nr. 1: wird bald versandt


----------



## Paxter (12. November 2008)

"unser Logistikzentrum hat den unten stehenden Artikel verschickt!"

heute nacht um 4.13uhr kam die mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlox (12. November 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> Lieferung Nr. 1: wird bald versandt



Das gleiche steht auch noch bei mir, also bleibt nur warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Bryon: hast schon recht den einen Tag kann ich auch noch warten, aber hätte es trotzdem schon gerne Morgen     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sastian (12. November 2008)

das selbe bei mir ;-)
04:24 Uhr kam die Mail *freu*


----------



## Xyliandra (12. November 2008)

Sastian schrieb:


> das selbe bei mir ;-)
> 04:24 Uhr kam die Mail *freu*




buH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlox (12. November 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> buH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*tröst* bei uns wird es scho noch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farkon (12. November 2008)

4:43 kam endlich die mail das die ware versendet wurde.Habe das erstemal bei amazon bestellt.Dort steht jetzt vorraussichtliches Lieferdatum der 15.November.Da war ich schon bisschen entsetzt.Steht es bei euch auch so oder kennt sich jemand mit amazon gut aus?Wäre schon ein starkes stück wenn eine leiferung mit der dhl 3 tage dauert.


----------



## Sankero (12. November 2008)

Um 2:55 Uhr heut Nacht kam die Versandmitteilung per Mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuzzy (12. November 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich musste gestern noch etwas an meinen Zahlungoption ändern
> 
> ...




bestellt einfach bei WoG.ch, da habt ihrs auch sicher am Donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Guten Tag Stuzzy
> 
> Sie haben bei uns das Spiel Word of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King für PC vorbestellt. Erfreulicherweise ist es seitens Distributor zu keinerlei Kürzungen gekommen, so dass wir alle vorbestellten Exemplare ausliefern können.
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass amazon bereits gestern verschickt hat. Die Pakete werden wohl heute Nachmittag rausgehen.


----------



## Altsahir (12. November 2008)

Huhu, mein WLK ist seit 00:18 Uhr in den Händen der Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gieef Addon, plx.

Mir scheint es so, als hätten die Postcontainer bereits fertig verpackt auf dem Hof gestanden , und ab 0 Uhr wären dann die LKW's vom Hof gefahren.

*Refresh alle 5 mins die Paketverfolgung*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlox (12. November 2008)

Stuzzy schrieb:


> bestellt einfach bei WoG.ch, da habt ihrs auch sicher am Donnerstag



Na das glaube ich nicht wenn ich jetzt noch dort bestelle das ich es dann Morgen schon habe, zumal es auch noch aus der Schweiz kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich werde erstmal abwarten was da noch kommt, wenn ich einen Tag länger warten muss sterbe ich auch nicht von


----------



## Moktheshock (12. November 2008)

3.57uhr naja da dhl bei uns verplant is denk ich ich habs in 2 wochen xD^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. November 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> 3.57uhr naja da dhl bei uns verplant is denk ich ich habs in 2 wochen xD^^



naja wieso die haben doch grad 15.000 Leute zuviel, die können doch schnell helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (12. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja wieso die haben doch grad 15.000 Leute zuviel, die können doch schnell helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sitzen doch in Amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B I P (12. November 2008)

00.16 Uhr heute nacht kam die mail.
hoffen wir auf pünktliches erscheinen der post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (12. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja wieso die haben doch grad 15.000 Leute zuviel, die können doch schnell helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wohn in so einem kaff da gibts glaub 3 oder 4 postämter und die schlagen sich drum welches will das ich komm zum abholen^^


----------



## Filoen (12. November 2008)

@ all:

Sagt euch der Begriff "Sucht" etwas??


Also manchmal...




Terlox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich musste gestern noch etwas an meinen Zahlungoption ändern
> 
> ...


----------



## Altsahir (12. November 2008)

Filoen schrieb:


> @ all:
> 
> Sagt euch der Begriff "Sucht" etwas??
> 
> ...




Sagt Dir der Begriff "Vorfreude" etwas??


Also manchmal...


----------



## biene maya (12. November 2008)

Lieferung bei Amazon ist raus 4.14Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (12. November 2008)

Hab die Mail um 5:03 bekommen, bin gespannt obs morgen ankommt... Mich wundert es eigentlich, hab erst am 17.10 bestellt und damit gerechnet es wird später verschickt ^^


----------



## Nyrdara (12. November 2008)

2:36 - Is aufm Weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. November 2008)

Filoen schrieb:


> @ all:
> 
> Sagt euch der Begriff "Sucht" etwas??
> 
> ...



Ein Begriff der mit dir natürlich gaaar nix zu tun hat, der du dich morgens um acht in einem WoW Froum rumtreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (12. November 2008)

hab am dienstag (gestern) um 23:10 die mail gekriegt das es versandt wurde. denk mal das heißt das es morgen sicher ankommt.


----------



## Solassard (12. November 2008)

Nyrdara schrieb:


> 2:36 - Is aufm Weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habs...seit Samstag...Vitamin B FTW

Hoffentlich streikt die post heute und morgen...need Levelvorsprung

*duck


----------



## Valleri (12. November 2008)

Gleich mal Name aufschreiben. Bist bestimmt der erste der wieder rumschreit. What the fuck. Bin 80 fucking fuck. What the fuck ich soll nun machen? Fuck Addon. Ich hau fucking ab.


----------



## Shingetsu (12. November 2008)

1:19Uhr kam die Email  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damit trudelt es spätestens morgen um 10Uhr bei mir ein .


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

auf wog.ch wird sie per nachtexpress geschickt und wir kriegen sie morgen um ca 9.00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthBana (12. November 2008)

je früher bestellt, desto früher die mail um so eher wirds da sein und amazon isn versandhandel und sicher bezahlt man da auf rechnung und nicht per vorkasse.


----------



## Valleri (12. November 2008)

9 Uhr?... bekomm ich hier sozusagen immer wenn ich mein Paket an meine Packstation liefern lasse. Dann ist das Paket unter Garantie immer vor 7 Uhr morgens da, weil sie zuerst dahin ausliefern.

Da ich eh arbeiten muss ist es mir aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. November 2008)

Logistikzentrum von Amazon hat meine heute morgen um 08:03 verschickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (12. November 2008)

Meins ist auch seit heute morgen um 04:00h unterwegs..*freu*


----------



## Draelia (12. November 2008)

heute morgen um 4:02 gingen meine Versionen raus.


----------



## Firyar (12. November 2008)

um 04:21 verschickt


----------



## Cutter  Froustmourne (12. November 2008)

lol?
Artikel wurden versandt am 12. November 2008:
 Lieferung voraussichtlich: 15. November 2008 

3 tage für ein packet?von kassel nach hannover?und ich idot habs auf dei arbeit schicken lassen,wenn es samstag ankommt bekomm ich es montag nachmittag,und kanns montag abend draufziehn....toll.
edit:laut email ist es um 4.40 raus.bin gespannt wann es da ist...


----------



## Romka (12. November 2008)

hehe meins Wurde gestern schon um 19:00 versendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen frei *freu*


----------



## ThierryDerSchurke (12. November 2008)

Es fühlt sich echt an wie Heiligabend und morgen gibts die fette Bescherung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PAKET IS RAUS !!!! <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edith mag keine Rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (12. November 2008)

Cutter schrieb:


> lol?
> Artikel wurden versandt am 12. November 2008:
> Lieferung voraussichtlich: 15. November 2008
> 
> ...



ist bei mir bisher auch immer 3 tage gestanden und es war wirklich jedes mal nach 2 tagen schon bei mir. also sollte es morgen ankommen


----------



## Abrox (12. November 2008)

Ihr wisst schon das die Post im normalfall erst um 6 Uhr morgens anfängt?
Die Poststellen schließen auch alle meist um 7 Uhr abends.
17-18 Uhr ist meist die letzte Leerung.

Wenn ihr nicht Overnight gemacht hab sehe ich eine Lieferung für heute als nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Altbier (12. November 2008)

Cutter schrieb:


> lol?
> Artikel wurden versandt am 12. November 2008:
> Lieferung voraussichtlich: 15. November 2008
> 
> ...



Mach Dir keine Sorgen. War bis jetzt bei allen Amazon-Bestellungen von mir so, dass das vorr. Lieferdatum einfach Versanddatum + 3 war. Angekommen ist es aber bis jetzt immer direkt am nächsten Tag. Ist wohl einfach ein Sicherheitspuffer den die da mit einrechnen.

Gruß,
Altbier

PS: Heute nacht um halb vier ist meine Bestellung auch verschickt worden *freu*


----------



## modde187 (12. November 2008)

Moinsn,

bei mir steht auch "verschickt" allerdings lieferung erst am 15. November!?
ich muss aber dazu sagen dass ich vor gut einer woche mal ne mail an amazon geschrieben habe um rauszubekommen ob wotlk pünktlich bei mir ankommt, und ich hatte auch eine sehr verpeilte mail als antwort bekommen, stand auch was von wegen verschoben und kommt erst später, melden uns dann wann...
ich dachte die verarschen mich, also hab ich direkt bei amazon angerufen, die frau die ich dann am teflon hatte wusste auch direkt um welches spiel es mir geht, denke da wird im minuten takt angerufen^^ jedenfalls hatte sie sich für diese verwirrte mail ihres kollegen entschuldigt und mir bestätigt dass ich wotlk am 13. November in meinen händen halte!
trotzdem beunruhigt mich dieser liefertermin vom 15. November ein wenig...immerhin hab ich donnerstag, freitag extra urlaub...

mfg


----------



## DaniL (12. November 2008)

Ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei Amazon in Regensburg , und die verschicken das meistens 1-2 Tage vorher an die Leitstelle der Post in eurer Umgebung.

Aber es kann natürlich vorkommen , wenn ihr in so nem Kuhkaff wohnt , das ihr es nicht am ersten Tag des Releases kriegt....deswegen hat er sich auch Urlaub genommen ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (12. November 2008)

modde187 schrieb:


> Moinsn,
> 
> bei mir steht auch "verschickt" allerdings lieferung erst am 15. November!?
> ich muss aber dazu sagen dass ich vor gut einer woche mal ne mail an amazon geschrieben habe um rauszubekommen ob wotlk pünktlich bei mir ankommt, und ich hatte auch eine sehr verpeilte mail als antwort bekommen, stand auch was von wegen verschoben und kommt erst später, melden uns dann wann...
> ...



das schreiben sie wohl aus sicherheit dazu, bei jeder bestellung bis jetzt stand das sie 1-3 tage nach release geliefert wird und sie war immer am releasetag da.

ps.^^ dhl is grad durch und er hatte nichts für mich bzw. konnte nicht auf 50 euro raus geben^^


----------



## reckelssoo (12. November 2008)

ich glaub sqoops mag mein päckchen nicht verschicken. habe immernoch keine mail.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (12. November 2008)

Denke morgen wird des mit spielen eh nix, da sie server hopps gehen


----------



## Chyna (12. November 2008)

Lieferung Nr. 1: versandt am 12. November 2008 
  Lieferung voraussichtlich:14. November 2008

*sigh* =( naja auf den einen tag kommts dann auch nimmer an ><


----------



## Altsahir (12. November 2008)

Lol, die Paketverfolgung ist überlastet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydisk (12. November 2008)

jap hab auch heut nacht die versand bestätigung bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quadun (12. November 2008)

Hi 

also ich will ja keinem die Vorfreude nehmen auf des Addon od sonst irgendwas, aber ich versteh manche nicht das Sie nicht abwarten können bist das Spiel da ist od das manch sich nachts vor nen Media Markt od sonst wo hinstellen sich den Arsch abfrieren od sogar Urlaub nehmen nur damit se gleich spielen können und dann nach Nordend kommen und alles überfarmt ist ! Ich für meinen Teil sag mir, wenn des Spiel da ist ist es da ! Zudem bringt es eh nichts die nächste Zeit nach Nordend zu gehen da de eh nicht Questen kannst und weil denk ich mal die Server mit dem Ansturm vorerst noch Probleme haben werden. Naja Take it easy !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg

Quadun


----------



## djbarti (12. November 2008)

habe gerade die tür geöffnet und der postfrau sogar ein kkaffee ausgegeben  

dann schonmal anfangen zu installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (12. November 2008)

djbarti schrieb:


> habe gerade die tür geöffnet und der postfrau sogar ein kkaffee ausgegeben
> 
> dann schonmal anfangen zu installieren
> 
> ...



spielen kannst dus heut trotzdem noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djbarti (12. November 2008)

> spielen kannst dus heut trotzdem noch nicht happy.gif




nee leider aber kann 0 uhr aufs schiff gehen und nach nordend reisen


----------



## Naliah (12. November 2008)

ich hab gestern die mail um 14:18 bekommen hoff das és bis morgen dann da is!!


----------



## Dragilu (12. November 2008)

Bei mir ist es auch um 04 Uhr heute morgen raus gegangen xD


----------



## Toxpack (12. November 2008)

Da ich einen bekannten bei der DHL habe werde ich das Spiel Heute Abend um 22:30 Uhr in meinen Händen halten, früher als jeder andere der übern Mitternachtsverkauf es sich holen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW eine Lieferung über die DHL kann bis zu 9 Tage dauern.


----------



## hoti82 (12. November 2008)

bei  mir wars 3 Uhr als ich die versand meldung bekommen hab natürlich verschickt amazon sehr früh die spiele sie sollen ja rechtzeitig bei euch sein.


----------



## Cochainatic (12. November 2008)

Paxter schrieb:


> "unser Logistikzentrum hat den unten stehenden Artikel verschickt!"
> 
> heute nacht um 4.13uhr kam die mail
> 
> ...


Dito


----------



## Decosia (12. November 2008)

Collectors Edition ging 0:45 in Leipzig raus an mich
Heute Abend hole ich mir die normale im Mitternachtsverkauf
Die Collectors nehme ich dann morgen in Empfang :-)


----------



## Belty (12. November 2008)

Bekam heute früh um 04:27 ne E-Mail das meine Lieferung unterwegs ist, auf amazon.de jedoch in der Rubrik "Mein Konto" unter den Bestellungen und der Nachforschung steht das es um etwa 09:00 das Depot in Staufenberg verlassen hat und das die Lieferung voraussichtlich am 15(!).11.2008 eintreffen wird.
Bin bisher mit Amazon immer gut gefahren, immer eine zügige Lieferung etc. aber jetzt müsste es in meinen Fall von Staufenberg nach Koblenz zur Vermittlungsstelle und anschließend in die Überlieferung zu meinen Wohnsitz gehen und das dies urplötzlich bis zum 15. dauern soll wundert mich doch sehr :-(
Ok schön und gut morgen wird es so oder so gar nicht bis sehr instabil spielbar sein, möchte es trotzdem morgen haben, zur Not fahre ich es mir kaufen und schicke es zurück, aber wer weiß wer weiß, nur diese 15 stört mich.


----------



## Naliah (12. November 2008)

is vón euch einer aus österreich und weiß vl ob wir es auch pünktlich morgen bekommen =)

ich befürchte nicht!


----------



## TBrain (12. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das die Post im normalfall erst um 6 Uhr morgens anfängt?
> Die Poststellen schließen auch alle meist um 7 Uhr abends.
> 17-18 Uhr ist meist die letzte Leerung.
> 
> Wenn ihr nicht Overnight gemacht hab sehe ich eine Lieferung für heute als nicht umsetzbar.



Ja... und der Herr Amazon bringt jeden Tag 500.000 Pakete in die Postfiliale... *gg*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Amazon da eine eigene Postfiliale im Haus hat, die rund um die Uhr nur für Amazon da ist - Exclusivkunde und so. Auch wenn man es kaum glauben mag, die Post arbeitet auch noch nach Schalterschluss weiter. Ja auch die "normale" Post ohne Overnight oder sonstigen Firlefanz


----------



## Xandars (12. November 2008)

TBrain schrieb:


> es kaum glauben mag, die Post arbeitet auch noch nach Schalterschluss weiter. Ja auch die "normale" Post ohne Overnight oder sonstigen Firlefanz



klar post von den einzelnen geschäftsstellen zum verteilzentrum (z.b süd) von dort aus per flugzeug / lkw zu dem nächsten verteilzentrum (z.b. nord)  und dann in die nächste filliale 

dort wird sie genauer nach plz geordnet und dann kommt der paketdienst / briefträger zu euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----> gehe am donnerstag morgen nach ladenöffnung warscheinlich mirs holen ...


----------



## Dracun (12. November 2008)

C E is aufn Weg juhuuu^^ freude...hach bald habe ich sie in meinen Händen^^


----------



## Aloren (12. November 2008)

Was mich so richtig ankotzt ist, dass bei manchen, die es gestern bestellt haben schon verschickt wurde und ich, und sicher auch noch einige andere, die schon vor Monaten bestellt haben, glotzen immer noch den "wird bald verschickt" Bildschirm an .... was geht denn ab ?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

heute morgen um 04.26 Uhr kam die versandmail^^ hoffenlich bekomme ich morgen es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich übers wochende net da bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre echt scheisse wenns doch erst am 15 kommt xd


----------



## Inaigun (12. November 2008)

12. November 2008  	10:36  	Leipzig DE  	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	02:43 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:  	14. November 2008

Hm... das muss morgen da sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise klappt das immer, aber wehe das wird der Freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Depot meinen die doch das Post Depot in Leipzig?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

lol die seite von DHL ist vollkommen überlasstet^^ wollte nur wissen wie weit mein WOTLK schon ist aber kein drauf kommen ( Sendungsverfolgung ) Oo


----------



## Aloren (12. November 2008)

Steht bei jemanden auch noch "wird in kürze versand" oder bin ich der einzige Kackstift, bei dem das so ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. November 2008)

Romka schrieb:


> hehe meins Wurde gestern schon um 19:00 versendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es hat auch seine Vorteile wenn man erst vor zwei Wochen bestellt hat, aber recht weit vorne im ABC steht!

Jap, bei mir isses auch gestern gegen 19 Uhr rausgegangen!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isador87 (12. November 2008)

5:10Uhr ist die Mail angekommen, aber im Header steht 20:10Uhr am gestrigen Abend. Also rein rechnerisch kommt das AddOn bei Amazon-Bestellern schon heute!


----------



## Eddishar (12. November 2008)

Stuzzy schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass amazon bereits gestern verschickt hat. Die Pakete werden wohl heute Nachmittag rausgehen.



Glaub mir, dass die nicht erst heute Nachmittag rausgehen. Da standen heute morgen um 7 Uhr spätestens divereste DHL-LKW vor dem Versandzentrum und haben palettenweise Wotlk-Pakete eingeladen. Die sind jetzt schon lange auf der Autobahn, bzw. schon im Postzentrum Deiner Umgebung ... und morgen früh um 9 klingelt der Postbote.

Und wenn DHL bis heute noch nicht geschnallt hat, dass sie mehr Paketboten brauchen morgen, dann klingeln die jetzt ihre Leute durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Galain schrieb:


> Wenn Du es bestellt hast, dann isses auch schon bezahlt (Vorkasse, Einzug, Kreditkarte etc.)... Oder gibt Amazon Ware auf Rechnung raus?


Jo, aber nur retail.
*Bestellbestätigung beäug*


----------



## Hankes (12. November 2008)

Huhu,
also ich hab meine Bestätigung von sqoops gestern Abend um 23Uhr bekommen, wird wohl morgen ankommen ^^

LG


----------



## Jokaste (12. November 2008)

Tja irgendwie scheint Sqoops wirklich in den Seilen zu hängen, von Amazon war ich gewohnt das es pünktlich da ist doch bei sqoops steht noch "in Bearbeitung". Da ich aber son Suchtlappen bin werd ich mich dann wohl doch heut nacht vor einen Laden in Koblenz stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepumuck (12. November 2008)

meine ce ging auch heute um 00:45 raus. mal sehen ob die heute oder morgen ankommt. heute wäre ja die bombe. aber das wird glaub ich auf jeden fall nix.


----------



## Menelvagor (12. November 2008)

Auch wenn es jetzt einige hier ankotzt. Ich habe tatsächlich WotLK erst gestern bestellt und halte es bereits jetzt gerade in meinen Händen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr bekommt es sicherlich auch heute noch, oder spätestens morgen dann.

Ich frage mich nur wozu die ganzen Mitternachtsverkäufe da sein sollen ??? 
In der Kälte anstehen um es erst nach Mitternacht in den Händen halten zu dürfen ????
Was soll da der Sinn sein ???

Sehr merkwürdig.

Habt alle viel Spass in Nordend.....

Cya online
Mene


----------



## Abrox (12. November 2008)

Nun hatte grad Mittag, kein Paket angekommen, morgen dann halt.


----------



## Lúva (12. November 2008)

Isador87 schrieb:


> 5:10Uhr ist die Mail angekommen, aber im Header steht 20:10Uhr am gestrigen Abend. Also rein rechnerisch kommt das AddOn bei Amazon-Bestellern schon heute!


Hmm, wenn man sich den Header genauer ansieht (ich gehe mal von meiner Email aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dann steht dort einmal die Zeit, die angezeigt wird, und der gleiche Zeitpunkt in Pacific Standard Time (PST):
Wed, 12 Nov 2008 04:17:32 +0100
Tue, 11 Nov 2008 19:17:32 -0800 (PST)


----------



## Ciquo (12. November 2008)

hab grad mal meine amazon bestellung nachgeschaut und die sagt mir der artikel wurde heute rausgeschickt und kommt voraussichtlich am 15. an. sagen die das um keinen unmut hervorzurufen wenn es nicht am 13. ankommt oder hätte ich mich doch durch den nächtlichen verkauf quälen sollen??

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## nalcarya (12. November 2008)

@Ciquo: meine Amazon-Versandübersicht sagt es kommt am 13.11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (12. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @Ciquo: meine Amazon-Versandübersicht sagt es kommt am 13.11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine auch aber losgeschickt wurde noch nix


----------



## Altsahir (12. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @Ciquo: meine Amazon-Versandübersicht sagt es kommt am 13.11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Voraussichtliches Versanddatum:12. November 2008
  Lieferung voraussichtlich:13. November 2008

me2


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (12. November 2008)

Gestern: Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 13. November 2008
Heute: Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 15. November 2008

Versand wurde es gegen 4, beim Depot angekommen isses gegen 9:30.
Und wenns morgen nach der Arbeit nich da is schick ich das Amazon Päckchen zurück und kaufs woanders


----------



## Faélivrin (12. November 2008)

also meinen Erfahrungen nach kommendie Spiele immer am Erscheinungstag beim Besteller zu Hause an. Also keine Panik wenn da 15.11. oder so steht. Amazon sichert sich damit nur gegen Beschwerden ab, falls es bei der Post mal wieder länger dauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr werdet es morgen zu 99% in den Händen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far

viel Spaß in Nordend


----------



## Ciquo (12. November 2008)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Versand wurde es gegen 4, beim Depot angekommen isses gegen 9:30.




meins hat um 11:42 schon das depot verlassen! hrhr

naja hoffen wir mal.

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Xyliandra (12. November 2008)

Ciquo schrieb:


> meins hat um 11:42 schon das depot verlassen! hrhr
> 
> naja hoffen wir mal.
> 
> ...




meins noch gar nicht >.<

liegt das an meiner CE oder habt ihr die alle?


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (12. November 2008)

Ciquo schrieb:


> meins hat um 11:42 schon das depot verlassen! hrhr



puh, grad nochmal genauer gelesen: "09:27 - Staufenberg DE - Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen."

Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt xD

Edit: keine CE, will doch nur spieln (und keine bekloppten Pets o.ä. xD)


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. November 2008)

Frage:

Geht morgen die Welt unter, wenn das Spiel nicht morgen ankommt ?
Man kann es auch übertreiben ! 
_( wenn es morgen nicht kommt, kauf ich mir es woanders )_

Wenn es bei der Post / DHL länger dauert, ruhig durchatmen...... 

*das ist nur ein SPIEL, also nichts WICHTIGES*

Da kann man sich echt nur noch an den Kopf greifen, was manch einer für Probleme hat.
Bin echt froh, das ich auch noch ein RL habe.


----------



## Ciquo (12. November 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Bin echt froh, das ich auch noch ein RL habe.



ich darf mich glücklich schätzen, dass ich auch eins habe! allerdings habe ich freitag nen freien tag ( nein, nicht extra freigenommen ) und am wochenende muss ich fast durchgehend arbeiten, genau wie nächste woche. daher wäre ich schon recht froh wenn ich es morgen bekommen würde und schon mal reinschnuppern kann und dann, wenn nach einer woche die startschwierigkeiten abklingen, voll durchstarten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Gestern oder heute wird es verschickt. Ich denke die meisten Besteller werden es morgen auch erhalten.


----------



## Altsahir (12. November 2008)

12. November 2008 14:02 Leipzig DE Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen. 



Morgen wirds dann wohl hoffentlich kommen.


----------



## Xyliandra (12. November 2008)

Altsahir schrieb:


> 12. November 2008 14:02 Leipzig DE Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen wirds dann wohl hoffentlich kommen.



ihr habt ja alle die normalen versionen gibts schon CE besitzer?


----------



## KimOhNo (12. November 2008)

Wird bei allen morgen kommen egal was das Lieferdatum sagt wenns gestern verschickt wurde - ruhig Blut. Und wenn nicht, einfach in nen Laden gehen. Wer online bestellt muss auch damit rechnen das es zu verzögerungen kommen KANN. Braucht man sich nich aufregen man hat sich selber dafür entschieden.


edit: ja es gibt auch schon CE besitzer dessen spiel verschickt wurde


----------



## Monyesak (12. November 2008)

12. November 2008  	13:23  	Staufenberg DE  	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	04:52 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

-.-


----------



## Teclador1982 (12. November 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Geht morgen die Welt unter, wenn das Spiel nicht morgen ankommt ?
> Man kann es auch übertreiben !
> ...




Natürlich geht die Welt nicht unter, aber lass uns doch ein wenig in der Vorfreude baden ^^ Ich freu mich jedenfals.

@Topic:
12. November 2008  	03:19  	---  	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:  	13. November 2008


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> 12. November 2008  	13:23  	Staufenberg DE  	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
> 12. November 2008 	04:52 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.
> 
> -.-



Was ist nun dein Problem wenn ich fragen darf? oO


----------



## Ciquo (12. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Was ist nun dein Problem wenn ich fragen darf? oO



amazon sagt voraussichtliche zustellung am 15.11.08

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## xatamo (12. November 2008)

Bei mir steht auch der 15. November. Ich habe grade bei der Hotline angerufen und die wusste sofort um was es geht und meinte dass es nur ein Fehler im System ist (alle Mitarbeiter haben dazu heute mittag eine extra Information bekommen da es so viele anrufe gibt).


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (12. November 2008)

xatamo schrieb:


> Gestern steht auch der 15. November. Ich habe grade bei der Hotline angerufen und die wusste sofort um was es geht und meinte dass es nur ein Fehler im System ist (alle Mitarbeiter haben dazu heute mittag eine extra Information bekommen da es so viele anrufe gibt).


Ganz ehrlich, aber ich musste hier wirklich grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (12. November 2008)

vllt is dann mein 2x bald versandt auch nur ein bug =D


----------



## Aloren (12. November 2008)

Ich hab auch mal angerufen und gefragt, warum bei mir seit heute nacht bisher nur "wird bald versandt" steht und da hat sie nachgeguckt und gemeint, dass es schon seit heute morgen im Versand ist. Keine Ahnung, warum ichs aber nicht angezeigt bekomme ... naja, auch wurscht, solange es morgen da ist, was laut ihrer Aussage zu 99% der Fall ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duralen (12. November 2008)

12. November 2008  	13:17  	Staufenberg DE  	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	04:21 	--- 	                        Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.



wie lange dauert das denn von Staufenberg nach Schleswig-holstein?

ui ui..ich kann bestimmt nicht schlafen^^


----------



## realbyakugan (12. November 2008)

boa leute ^^ fürchtet ihr die sonne oder warum gibts bereits x-threads zum thema ~habe angst den keller zu verlassen weil ich bei sonneneinstrahlung schmelze^^.

kaufts halt im laden wenn ihr angst habt wird nicht rechtzeitig geliefert. die geschäfte werden morgen mit woltk dvds überquällen.
läden wo ihrs zu 100+% kriegt sind Saturn+Media Markt morgen jederzeit und überall.


----------



## xatamo (12. November 2008)

Na wen das mit dem "im Laden kaufen" immer so einfach wäre... Hier in meinem Drof gibt es überhaupt keinen Laden und in der nächsten Kleinstadt einen der ganze 68 Exemplare hat die schon alle reservier waren als ich da vor vier Tagen angerufen hab.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

nun das die Lieferung nun unterwegs ist , warum sollte jetzt das noch mal kaufen^^ wenn nur eins benutzen


----------



## o0Salcin0o (12. November 2008)

Kann es sein das einige Läden das Spiel jetzt schon verkaufen? Eben in der Bahn hab ich ne Gruppe Teenies mit dem Addon in der Hand gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Sinthorix (12. November 2008)

falls ein Schweizer das Game über cede.ch bestellt hat:


gute Nachrichten:

Danke für Dein Mail

Wenn alles mit unserem Lieferanten und der Post funktioniert, solltest Du
das Game morgen 13.11.08 in Deinem Briefkasten haben

Liebe Grüsse

Bernie





CeDe-Shop AG
Mattenbachstr. 8
8402 Winterthur

Tel. 052 235 12 80
Fax. 052 235 12 81
Email: Info@cede.ch


----------



## nuriina (12. November 2008)

o0Salcin0o schrieb:


> Kann es sein das einige Läden das Spiel jetzt schon verkaufen? Eben in der Bahn hab ich ne Gruppe Teenies mit dem Addon in der Hand gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warum haste ned /yell teenie gemacht? ^^ Ne es wird immer Händler geben die das eher verkaufen als eigentlich terminiert. Wer kann das bei Blizzard schon kontrollieren?


----------



## Mozek (12. November 2008)

Yeay ich zu meinem vater nach der schule: guck nach ner mail von amazon...er so:jo mach ich nacher! ich denke mir so kacke ich bekomme es nicht am donnerstag und dann kommter eben ins zimmer und sagt:"ja die spiele sind losgeschickt." was für eine freude sich auf meinem gesicht breit machte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also heißt es morgen mit laggs durch nordend mit seinen freunden leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. November 2008)

Habt ihr schon gewusst, das die Post den Ansturm nicht gewachsen ist und es somit zu Verzögerungen ab morgen kommen wird ?
Die gute Nachricht ist ABER: "auch morgen gibt es Sonnenschein und Reallife"


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

wenn ich es morgen nicht bekomme dann werden aber sehr viel köpfe bei der Post rollen^^


----------



## Altsahir (12. November 2008)

Gibt es denn ernsthaft einen, der bei Amazon bestellt hat, und es heute schon bekommen hat?  Wenn ja, foto, plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Alts


----------



## Shadowa (12. November 2008)

Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:  	13. November 2008


Lieferung verfolgen   	  	
Datum 	Zeit 	Ort 	Nähere Informationen
12. November 2008 	07:41 	Leipzig DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	12:51 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

Soweit ist HH nicht von Leipzig entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (12. November 2008)

o0Salcin0o schrieb:


> Kann es sein das einige Läden das Spiel jetzt schon verkaufen? Eben in der Bahn hab ich ne Gruppe Teenies mit dem Addon in der Hand gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1 tag vor bc release habe ich dies in einem real-markt bestaunen können. die haben die addons verkauft, als wüssten sie von nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GotagX (12. November 2008)

JUHU. meine ce ist um 17:15Uhr rausgegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich dachte schon das die mich vergessen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieferung Nr. 1: versandt am 12. November 2008
Voraussichtliches Versanddatum:12. November 2008
  Lieferung voraussichtlich:13. November 2008
1 Lieferung durch DHL Overnight Express



WIE GEIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (12. November 2008)

naja, die Amazonseite ist zwar bissel hinterher, daher besser bei DHL und Track & Trace suchen
das ist zwar, wie ich aus erfahrung weiß auch nicht Up-to-date, aber immer noch ne Stufe weiter

nun, meine CE-Verschickmail kam sogar schon um 0:10:49 und im Alphabet steh ich nur hinten Vorne
wenn das wem Hoffnung macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun, da sich ansich Bücher und Spiele nicht sonderlich unterscheiden
Laut Paketverfolgung ist der Letzte Status von 08:14 das es bearbeitet wird, von Leipzig nach Speyer sinds grobe 470 km was bei 100 km/h (wer glaub das die Laster alle 80 Fahren war lang lang nicht mehr auf der Autobahn) vier dreiviertel bis 5h fahrzeit macht das genug um das heute noch zu bearbeiten dass das Morgen kommen wird
hoffentlich

das ist fies, weil auf den Amazon-Lifertermin kann man sich nicht zu 100% verlassen
oft kam das zu dem Termin, aber auch schon genauso häufig am Tag früher


----------



## Sinizae (12. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> ... Leipzig nach Speyer sinds grobe 470 km was bei 100 km/h (wer glaub das die Laster alle 80 Fahren war lang lang nicht mehr auf der Autobahn) vier dreiviertel bis 5h fahrzeit macht das genug um das heute noch zu bearbeiten dass das Morgen kommen wird
> hoffentlich



Meine eine arbeitet in einer Spedition wir rechnen im Schnitt mit 60km/h weil du Staus, zähfließenden und Baustellen hast. Natürlich geben die Jungs bissl mehr Gas wenn dann frei ist, aber hast du es schonmal geschafft konstant 130km/h zu fahren? Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (12. November 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Meine eine arbeitet in einer Spedition wir rechnen im Schnitt mit 60km/h weil du Staus, zähfließenden und Baustellen hast. Natürlich geben die Jungs bissl mehr Gas wenn dann frei ist, aber hast du es schonmal geschafft konstant 130km/h zu fahren? Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



d´oh
ähm
ignoriert dass da oben


----------



## Inaigun (12. November 2008)

Also von Leipzig nach Frankfurt das ist schon ein Stück, jedoch ist die CE seit heute morgen um 10 Uhr unterwegs, ich hab da schon die Hoffnung und bin sehr optimistisch das ich es morgen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (12. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> d´oh
> ähm
> ignoriert dass da oben




*lach* Ich wollt dich ja nur informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denk aber schondass du morgen dein Teil in Händen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (12. November 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> *lach* Ich wollt dich ja nur informieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaaa, das kommt davon wenn doch zuuuuu optimistisch ist
aber auch mit einem Langsamen Laster müsste das schon da sein


----------



## Firun (12. November 2008)

Um eine genaue Antwort auf die Frage zum thread  zu geben, Ja Amazon Verschickt WotLK und zwar ab Heute damit alle die schön über Overnight Express Bestellt haben ihr Spiel morgen vor 12:00 zuhause haben.


----------



## Tazmal (12. November 2008)

Firun schrieb:


> Um eine genaue Antwort auf die Frage zum thread  zu geben, Ja Amazon Verschickt WotLK und zwar ab Heute damit alle die schön über Overnight Express Bestellt haben ihr Spiel morgen vor 12:00 zuhause haben.



amazon hat bestätigt das die anzeige auf der HP falsch ist und das game heute verschickt wird an vorbeteller und morgen früh ankommt.

mein game ging um 4 uhr raus und wurde bereits um 9 zum zustellpaketzentrum transportiert, das heist es kommt morgen sicher bei mir an da ich nicht weit wegwohne vom versandort. Außerdem wurde es in einer externen Mail bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat aus der mail:

*Es tut mir Leid, dass Ihnen über den Link "Mein Konto" bei Ihrer Bestellung (Bestellnummer im Betreff) ein nicht korrektes voraussichtliches Versanddatum angezeigt wird. Ich bitte Sie, dieses Datum zu ignorieren.

Unser Logistikzentrum hat Ihre Bestellung am 12.11.2008 mit DHL an Sie versandt und Ihre Lieferung wird auch pünktlich an Sie geliefert.

Übrigens:

Als Vorbesteller sind Sie bei Amazon.de ganz klar im Vorteil: Wir liefern vorbestellte Artikel so aus, dass Sie sie am Erscheinungsdatum in Empfang nehmen können. Wobei wir die übliche Transportzeit hier einkalkulieren und Ihre Sendung entsprechend rechtzeitig losschicken. 
*


----------



## Nepumuck (12. November 2008)

selbst ohne overnight option wird das meiste gleich morgen ankommen. bisher hat bei mir immer gestimmt was bei amazon angegeben war. Also krieg ich meine CE morgen ;-)


----------



## Balanvallet (12. November 2008)

hab auch gestern ancht die mail bekommen, also wird es wohl morgen vormittag da sein, jippiiii^^


----------



## DaScAn (12. November 2008)

Also bei mir ist alles Up to Date

12. November 2008  	05:50  	---  	                Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.
12. November 2008  	10:03  	Leipzig DE  	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.


----------



## Xyliandra (12. November 2008)

habse nun auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mercorius (12. November 2008)

Hallo.

Ich antworte bie Amazon in Lpz. 

Wir tun wirklich unser möglichstes, haben viele neue Leute eingestellt um auf die kommenden Wochen vorbereitet zu sein.

Außerdem haben wir für WoW und CoD eine extra Nachtschicht eingelegt, alleine ich habe heute morgen an die 1200 Games gepicked damit sie rauskommen und morgen früh in euren Händen liegen. 

Schade das wir es nicht gestern schon rechtzeitig bearbeiten durften, dann wäre es heute schon  da gewesen.

Also bitte keine Kritik an unserer Arbeit, es sind nicht die einzigen Produkte die wir versenden, aber WoW ist eins der wenigen, für die wir Nachtschichten einfügen.


----------



## Nachto (12. November 2008)

12. November 2008  	24:02  	Leipzig DE  	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	03:19 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

Bin mir auch sicher, dass es morgen bei mir sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordeman187 (12. November 2008)

ja wie ist es dann mit overnight express?hab ich bestellt! 
wann kommt es dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Mercorius schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich antworte bie Amazon in Lpz.
> 
> ...



Ich muss sagen das ich noch nie etwas bei euch zu beanstanden hatte und meine Bestellung ist nun auch raus und kommt morgen.^^ Finde ich klasse das deshalb extra so ein Aufwand betrieben wird und das muss man auch mal honorieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte bei der Gelegenheit dann aber doch mal ne Frage. Was heißt "Der Versand von Carrier" genau?^^


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> ja wie ist es dann mit overnight express?hab ich bestellt!
> wann kommt es dann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau in deine Kontoverwaltung, da steht es.^^


----------



## Nachto (12. November 2008)

Das stimmt meistens auch nicht, was in der Verwaltung dort steht^^
Aber Overnight-Express Vorbesteller halten das Exemplar nur ein paar stündchen eher in der hand als die mit normalem versand *glaube ich^^*


----------



## Hordeman187 (12. November 2008)

ja will ich ja auch hoffen denn ich hab au immerhin 13euro extra gezahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> ja will ich ja auch hoffen denn ich hab au immerhin 13euro extra gezahlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du es heute bestellt hast und du es unbedingt morgen haben willst, dann war es das wert. Ansonsten hättest du es auch so vorbestellen können und es wäre am selben Tag (eben etwas später) gekommen.^^


----------



## granreserva (12. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Also ich habs bei amzon bestellt seitdem es geht und bekam heut die meldung das es Versand wurde,
denke mal das es Freitag ankommt.
spätestens Montags


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

granreserva schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Also ich habs bei amzon bestellt seitdem es geht und bekam heut die meldung das es Versand wurde,
> denke mal das es Freitag ankommt.
> spätestens Montags



Ich wette du hast es morgen schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (12. November 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich zum Mediamarkt heute Abend rennen aber gerade kam eine e-mail von *** mit WOTLK für 34Euro Werbung.
Hab per Sofortüberweisung bezahlt  und der Key war 10 minuten später im Briefkasten *hrhr*

Wünsche Euch allen Viel Spass beim Start!


----------



## Pavot2010 (12. November 2008)

Ich hab es vor 2 monaten bestellt am dienstag um 11 uhr hatte ich es schon von dhl zugestelt bekommen.

ich grosser freude ausgepackt,.. was war drin falsche lieferung -_-
ware sofort zurück geschickt bei amazon angerufen teror gemacht, vorausichtlich morgen spätestens freitag.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (12. November 2008)

Bei einigen aus der Gilde steht immer noch "wird in Kürze versandt" obwohl sie im August 2007 vorbestellt haben. lol


----------



## Impostor (12. November 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich zum Mediamarkt heute Abend rennen aber gerade kam eine e-mail von *** mit WOTLK für 34Euro Werbung.
> Hab per Sofortüberweisung bezahlt  und der Key war 10 minuten später im Briefkasten *hrhr*
> 
> Wünsche Euch allen Viel Spass beim Start!




wir werden auch Spaß haben
und auch nur einmal gezahlt haben weil wir auch nicht doch noch zum Laden müssen


----------



## M18 (12. November 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich zum Mediamarkt heute Abend rennen aber gerade kam eine e-mail von *** mit WOTLK für 34Euro Werbung.
> Hab per Sofortüberweisung bezahlt  und der Key war 10 minuten später im Briefkasten *hrhr*
> 
> Wünsche Euch allen Viel Spass beim Start!



komisch das du in nem andren thread scheibst das du es schon seit gestern hast, schon installiert usw. N komischer Vogel bist du


----------



## Krotax (12. November 2008)

Seit heute morgen zwischen 10 und 11 uhr ist mein Collectors Edition von Amazon unterwegs. Werde mir aber Spaßeshalber trotzdem noch den Mitternachtsverkauf hier antun. ^^


----------



## Thug (12. November 2008)

M18 schrieb:


> komisch das du in nem andren thread scheibst das du es schon seit gestern hast, schon installiert usw. N komischer Vogel bist du


Nicht so vorlaut mein Lieber. Ich habe gesagt dass ich die Scheibe via uTorrent bereits habe. Dass ich aber trotzdem den Key noch kaufen muss habe ich dabei geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, erst lesen und dann eventuell schreiben, Vielen Dank.


----------



## M18 (12. November 2008)

hab den beitrag von dir mit utorrent grad gefunden, ich hab mich auf nen andren beitrag mit dem intro bezogen, da hast du die kleinigkeit nicht erwähnt, nur das installieren.
aber trotzdem zieh ich den komischen kerl dann natürlich zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cod4Chris (12. November 2008)

Heute nacht kam die Mail von Amazon =)


----------



## Vraelus (12. November 2008)

Habe keine E-mail bekommen oO ...
Trotzdem steht da, dass ich vorraussichtlich die Lieferung am 15 kriege.


----------



## Thug (12. November 2008)

Alle die bei Amazon bestellt haben werden es auch morgen bekommen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Macht Euch mal keinen Kopf. Die waren bisher immer recht zuverlässig meiner Erfahrung nach und da jetzt schon einige gesagt haben dass es seit heute unterwegs ist kommts auch morgen an.
Dafür wirbt DHL doch sogar, Deutschlandweit in 24h wenn vor 16:30Uhr bei der Post eingereicht, so kenn ich das nur.


----------



## Bodeus (12. November 2008)

Hat noch jemand bei *Sqoops* bestellt? Ist das normal das in der Versandbeschreibung nur "in Bearbeitung" und nicht in etwa "versendet" steht?

Damals hieß es, dass man per Mail bescheid bekommt, wenn es versendet ist. Bisher habe ich keine Mail bekommen :-(


----------



## Thug (12. November 2008)

Bodeus schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand bei *Sqoops* bestellt? Ist das normal das in der Versandbeschreibung nur "in Bearbeitung" und nicht in etwa "versendet" steht?
> 
> Damals hieß es, dass man per Mail bescheid bekommt, wenn es versendet ist. Bisher habe ich keine Mail bekommen :-(


Bekommt man dort nicht auch "nur" den Key? Wenn ja denke ich dass Du um 00:01 Uhr ne Mail im Postfach hast.


----------



## Alien123 (12. November 2008)

DHL = Dauert halt länger


----------



## Imbageif (12. November 2008)

genatzt ^^ meins wurde schon um 2e verschickt XD ich freu mich schon


----------



## Gregori (12. November 2008)

also  bol.de hat  am 11.11.2008 um 15 Uhr losgeschickt , also muss es morgen ankommen.


Mein Bruder hat's auch bei Amazon Bestellt wurde heute  um 12 Uhr Nachts versendet


----------



## Greatmage (12. November 2008)

Habe die Einträge nur überflogen. 
Gab es hier schon den Hinweis, dass Amazon eine Paketverfolgungsnummer in der Mail angibt?
Mit dieser Nummer könnt ihr auf der DHL Seite "genau" sehen, wo die Ware ist.

Bei mir 23:00 Amazon verlassen - aber erst heute 15:00 Eingangspostlager - na wollen mal hoffen, dass das langt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (12. November 2008)

hab au um 4:47 ne email heut morgen bekommen das es losgeshcickt wurde. und ich hab die normale zustellung genommen also ohne aufpreis.


----------



## Dash08 (12. November 2008)

bei mir lag auch die email im postfach und in der stand dass miene bestellung am 13 ankommen wird ^^ wünsche allen wow spielern noch viel spaß mit wotlk (kanns kaum noch erwarten^^)


----------



## talsimir (12. November 2008)

Klaro Kumpels von mir haben das Spiel sogar schon registriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... so gegen 12 uhr mittags war das


----------



## Magician.^ (12. November 2008)

Gestern bestätigungs Mail bekommen


----------



## Schnavid (12. November 2008)

12. November 2008	13:09	Staufenberg DE	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008	04:52	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

Bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass es morgen ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~undead~ (12. November 2008)

vor ner Stunde schon bekommen.
Installiert ist es auch, aber nach Nordend komm ich leider noch nicht, weil die blöden Schiffe noch nicht fahren :-(


PS: mimimimi


----------



## kennydgs (12. November 2008)

12. November 2008  	10:17  	Leipzig DE  	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	03:19 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

Juhuuu ^^


----------



## Der Kubi (12. November 2008)

DHL hat am 13. Bundesweit Betriebsversammlung.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachto (12. November 2008)

Mein Bruder & ich hatten wotlk vorbestellt, aber mein paket wurde im Paketzentrum in leipzig abgegeben, und das von meinem bruder in ca. Kassel xD

Irgendwie unlogisch, wenn beides die gleichen Versandadressen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> DHL hat am 13. Bundesweit Betriebsversammlung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soll vorkommen und wäre kein weltuntergang. zumindist für mich nicht.


----------



## Yeahman (12. November 2008)

wieso sind alle leute so panisch das sie wotlk nicht direkt bekommen hab mir auch da vorbestellt und es wird schon kommen und wenns en tag später kommt davon geht die welt nit unter


----------



## Nachto (12. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> DHL hat am 13. Bundesweit Betriebsversammlung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo steht das denn oO?

sry wenn es nun doppelpost wird xD


----------



## Peter Pain (12. November 2008)

Yeahman schrieb:


> wieso sind alle leute so panisch das sie wotlk nicht direkt bekommen hab mir auch da vorbestellt und es wird schon kommen und wenns en tag später kommt davon geht die welt nit unter


Punkt, Punkt, Komma, Strich kann man nicht nur für das Mondgesicht verwenden!


----------



## Cynda (12. November 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich zum Mediamarkt heute Abend rennen aber gerade kam eine e-mail von *** mit WOTLK für 34Euro Werbung.
> Hab per Sofortüberweisung bezahlt  und der Key war 10 minuten später im Briefkasten *hrhr*
> 
> Wünsche Euch allen Viel Spass beim Start!





UND das soll fix funzen?
Gestern hat ein Kollege gesagt, dass das doch nicht möglich sei und dass er deshalb auch zum Mitternachtsverkauf fahren wird....



Yeahman schrieb:


> wieso sind alle leute so panisch das sie wotlk nicht direkt bekommen hab mir auch da vorbestellt und es wird schon kommen und wenns en tag später kommt davon geht die welt nit unter


ÄHMMMM- KULT!
Mehr sag ich dazu ned!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. November 2008)

Nachto schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn oO?
> 
> sry wenn es nun doppelpost wird xD



dir kann man bestimmt auch erzählen, dass auf dem mond jahrmarkt ist.


----------



## Peter Pain (12. November 2008)

Nachto schrieb:


> Mein Bruder & ich hatten wotlk vorbestellt, aber mein paket wurde im Paketzentrum in leipzig abgegeben, und das von meinem bruder in ca. Kassel xD
> 
> Irgendwie unlogisch, wenn beides die gleichen Versandadressen sind
> 
> ...


Amazon hat 2 Standorte. Einen in Bad Hersfeld, einen in Leipzig. Ist wohl Zufall, dass ihr es nicht aus dem gleichen Lager bekommt.


----------



## Thalveas (12. November 2008)

mh. bei mir steht da garnix mehr.null..

habe die mailbekommen.irgendann heute morgen, früher stand dann bei bestellauskunft auch der status.
(auf versandweg oder so änlich)oder hat depot verlassen)

bei mir steht nix so al ob es die bestellung nie gegeben hätte^^


----------



## Schiksterminator (12. November 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Hab heute nacht ne email bekommen das meine sendung seit 2 uhr nachts unterwegs ist.



Meine auch :-P


----------



## Leckerlie (12. November 2008)

Was istn wenn man es Jetzt bestellt? Wann kommt das ca. an? bzw. geht das überhaupt jetzt noch bestellt??


----------



## M4tt (12. November 2008)

Ahh, bei steht nun:   Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:  	15. November 2008

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Dash08 (12. November 2008)

~undead~ schrieb:


> vor ner Stunde schon bekommen.
> Installiert ist es auch, aber nach Nordend komm ich leider noch nicht, weil die blöden Schiffe noch nicht fahren :-(
> 
> 
> PS: mimimimi




hey gz ^^  ich habe die nachricht um 21.00uhr bekommen bin also auch relativ zuversichtlich dass esmorgen kommen wird


----------



## Nachto (12. November 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Was istn wenn man es Jetzt bestellt? Wann kommt das ca. an? bzw. geht das überhaupt jetzt noch bestellt??


wenn du per Overnight-express holst, bekommste es eventuell noch morgen, aber versprechen tuhe ich mal nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn du nun bestellst dürfte es freitag oder samstag bei dir sein


----------



## Ruffnek (12. November 2008)

Das komische ist. ich habe 2 Addons bestellt(einf für mich und eins für einen Kumpel als nachträgliches Geburtstagsgeschenk. Beide haben das Logistikzentrum heute morgen verlassen(allersings laut Paketverfolgung von unterschiedlichen Standorten aus. Glaub eins Staufen eins Leipzig) Bei dem Exemplar das zu mir kommt steht vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin 13.11 bei dem fürn Kumpüel steht 15.11
 hoffe mal nicht das er es 2 tage später bekommt!?


----------



## Leckerlie (12. November 2008)

hm, ok, das würde mir auch schon reichen da ich mal denke das man die ersten 2 tage eh nicht spielen werden kann :-)
Ich überlege aber auch morgen Nachmittag einfach in ein geschäft zu gehen und zu gucken obs das da noch gibt allerdings hab ich irgendwie das gefühl das es keine mehr geben wird dabei müssten die läden doch daran denken das nachmittags auch leute kommen werden oder? ^^


----------



## Dash08 (12. November 2008)

wo könnt irh denn genau sehen wann es vorraussichtlich kommen wird??


----------



## M4tt (12. November 2008)

Sollte das wirklich erst am 15. eintrudeln werd ich morgen mal in ein paar lokale Geschäfte schauen. Die Amazon Bestellung wird dann wieder zurückgeschickt!


----------



## Khaanara (12. November 2008)

Habt ihr es gut, mein Addon kommt erst am 18.11 , ist aber dafür die Special Edition  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnavid (12. November 2008)

Bei mir steht auch, dass es am 15. kommen wird, aber es wurde bereits an die DHL/Post übergeben. Daher ist das Datum nicht relevant, weils jetzt nicht mehr in den Händen von Amazon ist und es folglich auch nicht vorraussagen kann, wann es schlussendlich ankommt.

Ich für meinen Teil bin zuversichtlich, dass es morgen eintrudeln wird, denn Warensendungen dauern ja ca 24 Stunden. Zumindest sagt mir das meine Erfahrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

Voraussichtliches Versanddatum:12. November 2008
  Lieferung voraussichtlich:15. November 2008 

Oo



> Datum Zeit Ort Nähere Informationen
> 12. November 2008 11:41 Staufenberg DE Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
> 12. November 2008 04:52 --- Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.


 < < < Amazon.de




> Datum/Uhrzeit Status Beschreibung
> 12.11.08 00:00 Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
> 12.11.08 11:41 Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.


 < < < DHL.de


bin voll bei der Panik das ich es nicht morgen bekomme^^ schon angst zu stände


----------



## Raqill (12. November 2008)

Amazon hat am 11.11. schon meine Lich King SE verschickt, liegt warscheinlich dadran das ich in S-H wohne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lendryll (12. November 2008)

Versanddatum:  	12. November 2008
Ziel: 	Bergisch Gladbach, DE
Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 	15. November 2008


neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin -.-

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich auf amazon warten soll oder morgen in den saturn latschen soll =/


----------



## Isador87 (12. November 2008)

Maaan. Das ist Scheiße. Ich dachte, wer vorbestellt hats am 12. in den Händen um 0:01 losrocken zu können. Und mein Media Markt macht keinen Mitternachtsverkauf! So ein Müll! Jetzt muss ich mir ohne Addon eine "Wrath of the Lichking-Release-Online-Show"  *Hust*80.WoW-Nacht*hust* antun ^^... so ein Schnodder!


Und Laut DHL ist das Paket seit 9Uhr morgens immernoch auf dem Weg in unser Verteilzentrum (am anderen ende der Stadt)   Ich glaub ich geh da nachher hin um 0Uhr und sag dass ich mein Addon möchte... Selbstabholer und so ^^


----------



## Cynda (12. November 2008)

Habs bei Amazon auch storniert.
Die wollten das bei mir auch erst am 15. liefern, nur irgendwie haben bei uns in Ösiland die Postler am Samstag frei. Dh. ich hätts am 17.11 gehabt. Da gibts sicher schon den 1. Freak der lvl 80 ist ^^
Und ich hab denen das auch als Grund angegeben. 
Nun gibts eben den inoffiziellen Mitternachtsverkauf bei nur 5 Grad plus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Ich denke wirklich das man hier keinem die Schuld geben kann, denn der Hype ist riesengroß und es war zu erwarten das es einige nicht pünktlich erhalten, selbst mit Sonderschichten die bereits bei Amazon gefahren werden. Ich schätze manche Postwägen werden wahrscheinlich nur WotLK ausliefern bei dem Kaufrausch um das Spiel.

Davon abgesehen: 
Die ersten Tage wird es sowieso nicht in Ruhe spielbar sein. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich erst den restlichen Inhalt meiner CE zu gemüte führen und dann irgendwann installieren.^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

ich habe am 27.11.07 sieben vorbestellt also will ich am 13 haben , alle die 1 woche vorher bestellt haben bekomemn es morgen . hätte ich das vor ein jahr gewusst hätte ich mir es heute abend gekauft -.-


----------



## realbyakugan (12. November 2008)

wegen laggs doppelpost -.- .


----------



## realbyakugan (12. November 2008)

15.01.2007 TBC versandt worden von amazon.de, vorraussichtliches lieferdatum war der 17.01. , wann wars da?am 16.01. morgens um kurz nach 9, pünktlich am releasetag. 

da könnte stehen vorraussichtliches lieferdatum in 1 monat, wann ihrs bekommt bestimmt die post wenn die sendung raus ist. was amazon bestimmen kann ist wanns rausgeht, in dem fall der 12.

amazon hat extra aushilfskräfte zum verpacken und versand abgestellt, alle bei denen es heut abgeshcickt wurde kriegens morgen auch, je nachdem wie dhl bei euch liefert, beim einen vormittags,beim anderen nachmittags.


----------



## Ruffnek (12. November 2008)

ich denke das alle das spiel punktlich erhalten werden deren sendung das lager verlassen hat. vorraussichtliches lieferdatum heißt gar nix . hatte schon ein paar mal das das päckchen früher da war. und wenn die heute rausgegangen sind sollten sie morgen das sein.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2008)

^^

wenns morgen nicht kommt mache 20x WINNE thema auf^^


----------



## Schommie (12. November 2008)

also habs auch irgendwann letzter woche bei amazon bestellt, doch bis jetzt nur ne bestellbestätigung erhalten (auf rechnung)
irgendwie find ich das schon merkwürdig dass ich nicht noch ne e-mail bekomme...

naja ach und wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ichs mit WotLK ehh noch nicht sooo eilig...
hab neu aufn realm angefangen (weil alter überfüllt is) und der twink is erst 47...
ich muss also sowieso noch paar levelchen hinter mich werfen bis ich dem scharlachroten kreuzzug eins aufs maul geben kann^^

und was auch schlimm ist: ich bin morgen vormittag öffters unterwegs... 
also warscheinlich garnich zuhaus wenn die post kommt.
das bedeutet dann, dass ichs paket ehh erst am 14.11. holen kann in der filiale.

oder quetscht DHL das paket dann direkt in die Packstation?
weil das wär n1, die ist nich allzu weit weg^^


ach und zur logistik:
Overnight express: da wird es seperat transportiert, meisst mit Sprintern, oder halt Kleintransportern, die fahren dann quer durch Deutschland von Depot zu Depot (bei DHL bestimmt sogar im inland mit dem Flugzeug oder dem zug)

normal versand:
es wird beim emfänger abgeholt, dann zur versandzentrale gebracht, von da nach plz sortiert, dann den depots zugewiesen, und dann werden die pakrete via LKW zu den depots gebracht.

ab dem depot:
im depot werden die waren sortiert(nach PLZ), und dann wird es morgens so gegen 3uhr den auslieferungsfahrern zugeteilt. die laden es dann ein, und machen sich dann so gegen 6 uhr auf den weg zu euch...

das ding geht nicht erst zur post, sondern wird vom depot aus verschickt (riesige lagerhalle mit laufbändern und so)

woher ich das weiss?
ich war mal einer der jungs die mit den sprintern mitten in der nacht mit 170kmh vollbeladen über deutsche autobahnen brettern... alerdings bei NVS und nicht DHL...
aber bei DHL wollt ich mal als auslieferungsfahrer anfangen, aber die arbeit ist mir zu stressig, genauso wie bei DPD...

jetzt fahr ich lieber LKW im Nahverkehr^^


----------



## PiGrimar (12. November 2008)

Ich kann nur eines dazu sagen, Da ich fast am Ars.. der Welt wohne und nicht bei Amazon bestellt habe, halte ich seit heute morgen mein addon in der Hand.
Meine Frau (treuer Amazon Kunde) hat es noch nicht. werdet mal wach und kauft nicht bei solchen "wir sind die größten,besten" seht ja was man davon hat.

aber mal davon abgesehen währe ich auch froh es noch nicht zu haben da das Chaos mal wieder vorprogrammiert ist, besser in ruhe 2 Tage später als den Stress, hab mens instaliert und aktiviert und gehe gleich ins Bett.

Gute nacht und viel erfolg euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOlimar (12. November 2008)

Hört dieser Fred überhaupt nicht auf???^^ >.< naja egal ich nehme mir in die schule den laptop mit und kaufs mir am weg dorthin... hab in Programmierunterricht 3 Std zeit es auf meinen laptop zu spielen... aller zeit der welt also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und wenn der Herr professor uns keinen neuen auftrag zum programmieren gibt, dann spielt wieder einmal die Ganze Klasse Warcraft III: Throzen Thron gegeneinander über DotaAllStars... es lebe die schule XD und das Schulnetzwerk


----------



## Sebl-exirc (12. November 2008)

wenn die da schreiben das es heute nacht um 4.xx oder sonst was ausn lager ging dann is es morgen(donnerstag) mit der normalen post da. ich hab schon einige male dort bestellt und wenn ich am einen tag vor ungefähr 12 uhr die bestätigung bekommen habe dann hab ich am darauf folgenden tag auch die ware erhalten....also geht schön arbeiten und so ich geh selbst bis 16.15 inne berufschule und danach naja ma guggn ob ich gleich versuche zu spielen....


----------



## X4ever (12. November 2008)

Habs per Premium bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ist das Ding morgen bei mir zu 99 % da weil 1. Schon rausgeschickt wurde 2. Drin steht das sobald die Ware verügbar ist würd die auch auf das Datum wo dran steht geliefert in dem Fall : 13.11  und  3. Hab ja dafür auch "extra" 6 Euro mehr bezahlt!
Die wo es normal bestellt haben also ohne Premium oder Express etc. brauchen sich glaube ich net wundern wen da eventuel Lieferdatum : 15 dran steht.


----------



## Leckerlie (12. November 2008)

hehe hab es vor grade eben bestellt bei amazon....

Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin 14.11.2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. machte euch nicht in die Windel soweit ich weiß wird als vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin der Späteste Termin angegeben und nicht wann es wirklich ankommt...

würd mich nicht so drauf verlassen ;-)


----------



## Kalmus (12. November 2008)

hab schon vor ewigkeiten vorbestellt...
bei mir steht voraussichtiliche Lieferung 13 Nov.
Ich hab schon oft bei amazon bestellt und bisher kam alles am Erscheinugsdatum an.
Aber mal sehen vll is die post etc. auch so überlastet das die das nicht schaffen xD


----------



## Nachto (12. November 2008)

was soll Premiumversand bei einer Vorbestellung nützen xD?
Premium & Overnight kommen halt nur ein paar Stündchen früher, mehr auch nicht...

Und das voraussetzliche Lieferdatum ist auch nur manchmal richtig, aber in den meisten fällen ist die angabe dort falsch, und es kommt dort auch binnen 24 Stunden...^^


----------



## Robbili (12. November 2008)

Macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn das heut bei Amazon raus is, geht das den tollen Postweg und is morgen mit dem Postboten bei euch zuhause! So ganz laaaaaaaaaaangsam is die Post nämlich nun wirklich nicht!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die Post hätte ja auch mal sowas wie bei den Harry Potter Romanen anbieten können! So nächtliche Lieferung und so?!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smøre (12. November 2008)

Meins ist seit heute morgen gegen 4 Uhr unterwegs und laut DHL-Sendungsverfolgung derzeit an einem Ort, das ich sicher sein kann, das es morgen zwischen 9 und 11 Uhr bei mir eintrudelt. Also alles easy... Achso, bei mir steht übrigens, *vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin - 15.11.2008*. ist also nur eine Absicherung seitens Amazon. Mein Päckel liegt nur noch 100 km Luftlinie entfernt^^ (Edit: Beim letzten Scan natürlich, inzwischen dürfte es auf dem Weg ins Zustelldepot sein)

Gruß
der Smøre


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2008)

> Wenn das heut bei Amazon raus is, geht das den tollen Postweg und is morgen mit dem Postboten bei euch zuhause! So ganz laaaaaaaaaaangsam is die Post nämlich nun wirklich nicht!! victory.gif victory.gif


Ohhh doch, ich hab mal trotz Expressversand ne Woche gewartet... sie haben dann zwar keinen berechnet, aber trotzdem : /



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scheint mir aber, als käme es doch schon morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (12. November 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ohhh doch, ich hab mal trotz Expressversand ne Woche gewartet... sie haben dann zwar keinen berechnet, aber trotzdem : /
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist ein anzeigefehler hab heute eine email bekommen in der das steht.

Das game wird morgen ankommen, meint amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X4ever (12. November 2008)

Nachto schrieb:


> was soll Premiumversand bei einer Vorbestellung nützen xD?
> Premium & Overnight kommen halt nur ein paar Stündchen früher, mehr auch nicht...
> 
> Und das voraussetzliche Lieferdatum ist auch nur manchmal richtig, aber in den meisten fällen ist die angabe dort falsch, und es kommt dort auch binnen 24 Stunden...^^




Das soll bringen das beim Premium und Overnight schneller da ist ... bei normal kann das noch 1 Tag oder so dauern!


----------



## vicec (12. November 2008)

Versanddatum:  	12. November 2008
Ziel: 	47475, DE
Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 	14. November 2008

Iwie stört mich die 14 da, das eine Zahl zu hoch


----------



## Leox (12. November 2008)

22:44 *installiert spiel und macht account ready* :-)


----------



## GotagX (12. November 2008)

hmm da sind schon welche am lvln und ein paar haben schon einen dk. mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja ab morgen früh bin ich dran mit der ce  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KimOhNo (12. November 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Das soll bringen das beim Premium und Overnight schneller da ist ... bei normal kann das noch 1 Tag oder so dauern!




Ne...Overnight bringt bei der Vorbestellung rein gar nichts. Ausser das du es um 12 Uhr hast ( was du oft sowieso hast je nachem wie DHL bei euch fährt ) 

und 13 Euro für gar nicht - 3 stunden früher spielen? super das lohnt sich ! Wow spieler sind also sogar bereit für 13 euro pro tag zu zocken ^^

Overnight ist nur wichtig für kurzfristige bestellungen vor 17 Uhr, bei Vorbestellung -> egal


----------



## Ekmir (12. November 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Habs per Premium bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das premium nutzt dir GARNIX, außer das du mehr bezahlst!! ^^  

(eigene erfahrungswerte)

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norti (12. November 2008)

hehe "13:16  Staufenberg DE  Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen."...

Dabei komme ich aus Leipzig und wir haben unser eigenes Amazon-"Lager".

Wieso um alles in der Welt bekomm ich die Lieferung aus nem Ort der 250 km weit weg ist <_<.
Ein Hoch auf die immer wehrende Bürokratie ^^

In Leipzig ist alles da ...auch DHL mit Flughafen ...warum ists heute nicht da ..argh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2008)

Es ist eine Minute nach Zwölf. Wer sein Paket jetzt noch nicht bekommen hat, wird vermutlich auch jetzt nicht mehr in den verfrühten Genuß von Wotlk kommen. Ich wünsche allen Glücklichen viel Spaß und allen Unglücklichen kurze Wege bis zum Händler oder einen fixen Postboten.


----------

